# Aggressive chewer



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I need advice about a 5 month old pup chewing through everything. I have read a few things about antlers? But don't know what kind or where to get them. He has a nylon bone but won't touch it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*aggressive chewer*

Try to make it more enticing by rubbing the ends on concrete to release the scent inside. You may have to do it to the antlers as well. I prefer the elk & moose antlers as they are larger & usually stronger for those aggressive chewers. Hope that helps


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

Kong pet toys are renowned for durability and functionality when it comes to those more aggressive chewers. Treats can be placed in a toy, and it’s up to your dog to figure out how to get to it.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie always wants to chew and antlers did the trick for me. They last a long time and for some reason Sadie never gets bored with it. If I lived in the states I would get them at Michigan antler art but living in Canada I can't get them from there. I buy mine at my local pet store. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet discouraged antlers due to the possibility of tooth damage or ingestion; however, we broke down and got some after too many durable toys were destroyed. We got them here, got the XXL size and specified we had aggressive strong chewers: Antler Dog Chews I use these at night to get my boys ready to settle down for bed. sssh, don't tell our vet!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Our vet discouraged antlers due to the possibility of tooth damage or ingestion; however, we broke down and got some after too many durable toys were destroyed. We got them here, got the XXL size and specified we had aggressive strong chewers: Antler Dog Chews I use these at night to get my boys ready to settle down for bed. sssh, don't tell our vet!


My stateside vet is in the same camp with yours. In my case, my girl fractured 2 teeth and barely missed having to have them pulled, one being a canine and the other a molar. The antlers were put away and now Duke & Tiffany are limited to their Nylabones.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is a big aggresive chewer, nylabones do not work because he destroys them and starts eating the pieces off. Bullysticks last 10-15 minutes so antlers are really what keeps him calm whenever i need him to settle down. We buy the elk ones from Michigan Antler Art - Home


----------

